# PCT for 10 weeks Test Only Cycle



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 24, 2020)

I finished a short 10 week test only cycle 2 weeks ago (500 mg Test E / week). Starting PCT now, not on HRT.

I have on hand Tamoxifen, Clomid, Arimidex, just wanted to get some feedback on dosing schedule and what to take.

Current plan is Tamoxifen 40mg / day for 2 weeks, then 20 mg / day for 2 weeks.

Is clomid really necessary here? Have read some scary stuff about side effects, and I was thinking about leaving it off because this was just a short test only cycle.

Was also thinking about taking some Arimidex in place of clomid. Opinions?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2020)

yes clomid works even better then the nolva if stand alone but together they work the best.50mg clomid 4 weeks along side the tomox..I would stay on a low dose of adex through the pct


----------



## andy (Apr 24, 2020)

add clomid is my answer


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 24, 2020)

Do you take them all at once a day or do you split morning / evening,... does it matter?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2020)

all together once a day anytime


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2020)

i like to wait 3 weeks to start the pct..I think 2 weeks out of the last shot u still may have some hormone left which makes pct ineffective


----------



## pavkica (Apr 25, 2020)

you will recover naturally without pct from 10 weeks testosterone only cycle*, but if you insist on pct - start it 5th week from last shot because until then you will have supraphysiological level of testosterone circulating in the body

*if its your first cycle or you have been natural (and fully recovered) for long time (3+ months)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2020)

pavkica said:


> you will recover naturally without pct from 10 weeks testosterone only cycle*, but if you insist on pct - start it 5th week from last shot because until then you will have supraphysiological level of testosterone circulating in the body
> 
> *if its your first cycle or you have been natural (and fully recovered) for long time (3+ months)


5th week works with the deca ester not cyp or E..As a new user pct will work well specially on short cycles like 10 weeks..


----------



## pavkica (Apr 25, 2020)

enanthate's half life is 8-10days so do the math when will the user's testosterone levels be low if he was on 500mg... 1 half life 250mg, 2 half lifes 125mg, 3 half lifes 60mg... so wait at least until 4th half life (about a month from last shot) to start the pct


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2020)

Go for it nothing wrong there .. I rather extend the pct by a few weeks then and why I use hcg


----------



## pavkica (Apr 25, 2020)

one thing i dont like on forums and internet is that pretty much the same pct protocols are circling around without taking in consideration what stuff did the person take, for how long, in which dosages,  is it first cycle or 10th...
1500mg testosterone propionate 400mg trenbolone acetate 20week 10th cycle, or 500mg testosterone enanthate only 10week 1st cycle, pretty much the same pct is given.... nonsense advice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2020)

pavkica said:


> one thing i dont like on forums and internet is that pretty much the same pct protocols are circling around without taking in consideration what stuff did the person take, for how long, in which dosages,  is it first cycle or 10th...
> 1500mg testosterone propionate 400mg trenbolone acetate 20week 10th cycle, or 500mg testosterone enanthate only 10week 1st cycle, pretty much the same pct is given.... nonsense advice.


theres lots of pct protocols out there..In my experience pct really only works after a few bs cycles once u start doing the heavier longer cycles with 19nors ..Pcts are pretty much useless.ALso hcg is needed for a true pct


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2020)

pavkica said:


> one thing i dont like on forums and internet is that pretty much the same pct protocols are circling around without taking in consideration what stuff did the person take, for how long, in which dosages,  is it first cycle or 10th...
> 1500mg testosterone propionate 400mg trenbolone acetate 20week 10th cycle, or 500mg testosterone enanthate only 10week 1st cycle, pretty much the same pct is given.... nonsense advice.


whats your protocol for a long heavy cycle?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 27, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> theres lots of pct protocols out there..In my experience pct really only works after a few bs cycles once u start doing the heavier longer cycles with 19nors ..Pcts are pretty much useless.ALso hcg is needed for a true pct



I do have some hcg, how would you recommend using it for pct?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 27, 2020)

pavkica said:


> enanthate's half life is 8-10days so do the math when will the user's testosterone levels be low if he was on 500mg... 1 half life 250mg, 2 half lifes 125mg, 3 half lifes 60mg... so wait at least until 4th half life (about a month from last shot) to start the pct



Are you sure that's how if works? I thought an 8-10 day half life drug would be out of your system in 16-20 days.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 27, 2020)

So my understanding of pct with chlomid/Nolva is that you're just blocking estrogen, so why would it be a big deal if you start early or not?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2020)

always before the nolva and clomid..ill blast hcg 500iu a day during the down time your waiting for the hormone to leave ..2 days after your last hcg shot start clo and nolva


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> So my understanding of pct with chlomid/Nolva is that you're just blocking estrogen, so why would it be a big deal if you start early or not?


your not blocking estrogen with clo/nolv u need some estrogen in there thats where the low dose adex comes in


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 22, 2020)

Holy shit my Test levels just came back and it is 759. I guess that worked lol.

Also should mention that I stopped the nolva/chlomid last week because I was kinda emotional.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Holy shit my Test levels just came back and it is 759. I guess that worked lol.
> 
> Also should mention that I stopped the nolva/chlomid last week because I was kinda emotional.


Were you taking those meds when you got bloods pulled? If not, how long after stopping did you get bloods pulled?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 23, 2020)

Jin said:


> Were you taking those meds when you got bloods pulled? If not, how long after stopping did you get bloods pulled?



I think I stopped 4 days before I got my blood drawn.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 23, 2020)

I got my blood drawn on wed. I feel pretty good still.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I think I stopped 4 days before I got my blood drawn.



Then those test levels are probably elevated due to the PCT meds. Get your levels checked after your PCT clears. Another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 23, 2020)

Ok, thanks Jin


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 12, 2020)

Got my blood drawn again and Test came back 692. That's great. Thanks for all the helpful advice on PCT guys.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

Some say I was using overkill, but after a cycle I would do 4 weeks 20mg nova and 50mg clomid.  Also would do .5mg adex throughout whole cycle and a precaution


----------

